# Grey Gi--Buy or Dye?



## ArmorOfGod (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried to dye their gi grey?  If so, did it work well?
I can't seem to find one to buy, so if anyone has a link to buy one, please add it here.

AoG


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever tried to dye their gi grey? If so, did it work well?
> I can't seem to find one to buy, so if anyone has a link to buy one, please add it here.
> 
> AoG


 
Nope, never tried to dye a gi.  Usually, over time, my solid black gis began to fade with the normal wear and washing.

Mike


----------



## Blindside (Jul 9, 2006)

I've heard of people bleaching their black ones, but I'd be worried about weakening the gi itself.  

Tiger Claw sells an kenpo uniform that is stone-washed, so while it isn't grey it is further along the path than a regular new black uniform.

Lamont


----------



## Cirdan (Jul 9, 2006)

My niece`s gi turned solid grey after she accidentially washed it together with some colored clothes. I called her the urban ninja until she bleached it and returned it to white :ninja:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Nope, never tried to dye a gi. Usually, over time, my solid black gis began to fade with the normal wear and washing.
> 
> Mike


 
Yes, just get a black gi and over time it will turn grey!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember a senior brown belt, later black belt, from when I was much younger wearing a grey century karate gi, but I don't remember where he got it and I'm pretty sure they don't make them.  It definately was bought, though and not a dfluke of laundry.


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 9, 2006)

If you want a nice silver-grey color, best to buy a white one and dye it thoroughly, or request a company or someone to make a gi for you from grey fabric.

- Ceicei


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 9, 2006)

May I ask, why grey?


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 9, 2006)

We special-ordered some grey uniforms and it was INCREDIBLY expensive for the cheap quality we received.  I recommend getting a quality cotton uniform and dying it.  Dye is fairly inexpensive and rather easy, really.

After you dye it , you'll want to soak it in diluted vinegar to help set the dye.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jul 10, 2006)

They used to make them however they do not any longer.  I suggest getting a black gi and wearing it until its grey.  Has some serious character that way.  My last black gi was a shureido and when I finally discarded it after 12 years it was grey.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, in that case he could just stone wash a black uniform.  What does it take to do that?


----------



## searcher (Jul 10, 2006)

You can always go buy a custom made grey gi.   I know there are places that will make them for you.   I prefer to let my black gis fade with use.   I you decide you want it to be naturally worn you can drag it behind your car.   Don't laugh, I know somebody that did that.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 10, 2006)

For what its worth, I'd retire that uniform & get a new one. Dying it seems like too hit or miss & a lot of hassle.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 10, 2006)

Fluffy said:
			
		

> Well, in that case he could just stone wash a black uniform. What does it take to do that?


Well, I wouldn't recommend doing this in your own washer, but:


Toss dogi into washer.
Add laundry detergent and several good-sized river rocks.
Insert ear-plugs
Begin wash cycle.
 


:uhyeah:


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 10, 2006)

My black gi has faded to a grey with normal use and washing.  I recently bought another one and it is beginning to fade as well.  Why grey?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 10, 2006)

1 White Gi

2 packets RIT Pearl Grey Dye or more depending how grey you want

Add washing machine as per instructions


----------



## still learning (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello, In Hawaii alot of the Kajukenpo schools use GREY color gi's.  You may want to contact a few schools for, where to order and prices.

We use black gi's..lots of martial art catalogs have them.

I have no numbers or contacts here on the BIG Island,most of the schools are in Oahu island. .....Aloha

Try searching: Kajukenpo


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 10, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Well, I wouldn't recommend doing this in your own washer, but:
> 
> 
> Toss dogi into washer.
> ...


 
And my wife would pull out her "Wife-Fu" and beat me to death with those river rocks.


----------

